# I'm dying to catch a brookie.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

not that I havent caught them before, but there is something magical about them. wild brookies on a small stream. I suspect its because where they live. browns and rainbows can live in a toilet bowl. almost. brookies _need_ that clean cool water.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Wow, your post took me back in time. In the 1970s and early 1980s, I was addicted to flyfishing for trout. I fished NW PA, Pine, Caldwell, Brokenstraw, etc...At the same time I was collecting Granger Bamboo Fly Rods. One of the most memorable days I ever had, was fishing a narrow, two foot creek/ditch, that emptied into McGlaughin Run. I had a 7' Granger rod, and was "dapping" dries, and catching native Brookies from 4" to 10" long. I will never forget that day. THANKS FOR YOUR POST!!
John


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

that's what its all about.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is one for you Pat.









But lately I haven't been able to get out as we had snow accumaltion every day and make for treachous hiking in and my knee is not capable of doing it.

When the weather turn you can come on down and I will put you into a bunch of nice ones and some nice golden olive colored wild bows.
Like this one


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

its been a while since i caught a brookie too. there is something about it that is like good for the soul and other corny cliches.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I would pop by, but you live 11 hours from me. there are plenty of them within a couple of hours or so. I was going to Michigan's UP for them. there was a couple of rivers I was exploring. its rather amazing the size of fish that gets pulled from these ditches. this year, I think I'll explore brook trout closer to home. gonna hit a few areas in PA that need to be thoroughly explored.

from one of my favorite writers, in fact, he's from the UP. it was an honor to fish his rivers:

John D. Voelker pen name, Robert Traver:

I fish because I love to; because I love the environs where trout are found, which are invariably beautiful, and hate the environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly; because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties, and assorted social posturing I thus escape; because, in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing things they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience; because I suspect that men are going along this way for the last time, and I for one don't want to waste the trip; because mercifully there are no telephones on trout waters; because only in the woods can I find solitude without loneliness; because bourbon out of an old tin cup always taste better out there; because maybe one day I will catch a mermaid; and, finally, not because I regard fishing as so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant - and not nearly so much fun.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Pat, that's a long drive for sure. Yea, every aspect of that type of fishing as mentioned is what drawned me moved to WV, but I am longing to see other areas of venues like Michigan and PA. Be good to get a small group to hit the streams in the future.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I hear you, they are a blast to catch in WV. Like you said, small, clean, cold streams. In several places I fished over the summer-fall, you could practically hop across some streams without getting your feet wet. If not for the weather, as Flyfish Dog mentioned, I'd be back down there in a heart beat. These are a few brookies from my last trip of '09.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the big trip this year is Maine. heading up for Atlantics on the the Penobscot River. the holy grail of fly fishing.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That aught be a great trip!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I just have to figure things out. been wanting to go for a few years now, but in order to make the trip worthwhile I would have had to head into canada. but watching the fish return numbers skyrocket on Maines Penobscot in the last few years got me excited and made what would be an insanely expensive journey almost affordable.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Caught mine in Virginia in a stream that was about 3-4 feet wide. All the fish were about 7-10 inches. Caught them all on a 3 wgt just using small dry. Locals told me the fish were from before humans were in the area. Don't know if I believe that but they were something to catch. The water so was so clear where I fished it was a challange to even get the small dry on the water with out spooking them. 

I did catch a real nice one in Ny last spring. I will find Pic and post.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I know a lake that is loaded with these rainbows.there all 12 or better.they restock it every year.less then hour you can get your daily limit.most do and keep on getting more no one say any thing as there stream more then lake fish thus once water gets 70 or more they die.but no worry by that time there in the fishermens freezer.I go every year get my fill give them away by the bucket full as I hate eat them.uck once you eat walleyes and perch you see a big diferance.rather fish Erie if only I had a boat.or a pal then can fish off pier get perch and if lucky a walleye maybe.any one care go.just get hold me.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I caught one about 6 years ago in ohio where cold creek enters lake erie/sandusky bay... It was an escapee from one of the clubs on cold creek. it was a real nice speciman beautiful and around 14 inches ...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

whats the closest place from nw ohio for a mixed bag of wild brookies, bows, and brownies???...looking for a small stream and action.....just some fun with trout thanks for any info......you can pm if youd like


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahhh, warm times 

jk, i was freezing, but it was like 52, sooo.... it was warm haha.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ugh. it looks as though Maine closed off their Atlantic salmon fishing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> whats the closest place from nw ohio for a mixed bag of wild brookies, bows, and brownies???...looking for a small stream and action.....just some fun with trout thanks for any info......you can pm if youd like


Hmmm, not real familiar with that region, but my guess would be somewhere in Michigan? I'm in SE Ohio, so WV is a pretty easy trip for me, but you're in the opposite corner of the state!

Clayton, I thought I told you to burn that hat?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> whats the closest place from nw ohio for a mixed bag of wild brookies, bows, and brownies???...looking for a small stream and action.....just some fun with trout thanks for any info......you can pm if youd like


The closest places for you would be in Mich somewhere. Try doing a google search "brook trout fishing in mich" that will give several sites to check out and some ideas.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

sry i kinda miss worded that......lets just say rain bows and brownies or just even rainbows...........even if there not wild....thanks


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Hmmm, not real familiar with that region, but my guess would be somewhere in Michigan? I'm in SE Ohio, so WV is a pretty easy trip for me, but you're in the opposite corner of the state!
> 
> Clayton, I thought I told you to burn that hat?


pfft, the pic is old, and the hat lives on


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've only caught 4 total ever... but have to agree that it is a magnificent species. Three of my four weren't very colored up... but this one was a beauty. (was by myself so I had to lay the fish on the ground for a few seconds)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet brookie man!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

That one is awesome.........


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

does anyone near some good brook trout streams near within an hour of chuyahoga county


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice brookie. Was it a native or stocked fish? I used to live in Western Marylnad and almost every small stream had native brookies. The best time for colored up fish is in November/December just before the spawn. Males get real dark and brillant. I miss those little natives!!


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

My son caught this Chagrin River Brookie back in '97. Released, of course.


----------



## yankeeimport (Feb 28, 2010)

Caught my 2nd and largest Brookie on Tues!! about 12-13" !


----------

